# Winch cable seized in roller



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

So I bought a synthetic cable to replace the beat up wire cable on my warn winch. What turned out to be a 5 min job, just turned in to a snafu. The cable is seized in tbe roller and will not come out. Any suggestions? I even hooked up to my truck and still couldnt pull it out?..


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

PB Blaster?


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Got it..what a chore!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pulling w/ truck is what I was gonna say. Put it In free spool & back up!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Got it is a good thing!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Roller as in roller fairlead? - Synthetic cable is supposed to be run with a "hawse" style fairlead, not a roller.


----------

